# Admit something about yourself!



## faye

This thread is just because I'm bored so here goes:

In this thread you must admit something embarassing about yourself. Since this is not in the Saloon area please try to keep it PG.

Ok for me!

_To my ever lasting shame I will admit I am a Trekkie!_ (and yes I've watched every episode of every series except Deep space 9. I even watched The original series on Vhs)

Now your turn!


----------



## Frankiee

ahha this is a weird thread but i like it  

okai so i'm a horrible swimmer and can only doggy paddal but for the worst part im also afraid of deep water. and thats pretty sad cause me and my family fishes alot. I even panik when my face is under water for to long lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove

My singing is embarassing... I KNOW I'm bad, but I have to sing in cars. I go on a lot of roadtrips and I'm sure my friends hate me for it... 


Also a Trekkie!


----------



## RockandRide

I like the smell of gassoline  I LOVE it. I know it isn't good and I try not to breathe it in, but when I do accidentally smell some, its good


----------



## jinxremoving

I'm 27 and I've never had a hamburger in life. Ever!

My parents had no recollection of ever feeding me one, and I don't even have the slightest idea of how it tastes... they are apparently popular though, so they must taste nice. :]


----------



## GreyRay

jinx, you poor soul.
Hmmm... I like cheesy music. Not a lot, but sertain songs I cant help but like lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Thats pretty sad Jinx  I send you a digi burger, ENJOY!

Ummmm......I can break things with a touch. I was trying to use my friends white out and as soon as it hit the paper I flipped the reel inside out  Then I was trying to fix it and ended up removing all the tape.....she had to buy a new one with her own money, and her mom thinks im crazy


----------



## Tennessee

I secretly have Bieber Fever.


----------



## justjump

Tennessee said:


> I secretly have Bieber Fever.


.... *cries*

Hmm.. I have to think of something extremely funny now just because of the previous posts

well. OH! here we go!! When I was little, like 8 or 9, I had a Steve Irwin obsession. I remember pretending I was one of his kids in Australia wrestling crocodiles -___- RIP Steve.. *tear*


----------



## jinxremoving

RockandRide said:


> Thats pretty sad Jinx  I send you a digi burger, ENJOY!


I plan on turning this into some sort of money making scheme. I'm thinking of selling my self as "The Burger Virgin" to companies like Burger King or McDonalds where the highest bidder will have me eat a burger for the first time and let them record it for promotional use. There's not many people who haven't had a burger, even the most die hard vegans I know had one as a kid... :]


----------



## justjump

jinxremoving said:


> I plan on turning this into some sort of money making scheme. I'm thinking of selling my self as "The Burger Virgin" to companies like Burger King or McDonalds where the highest bidder will have me eat a burger for the first time and let them record it for promotional use. There's not many people who haven't had a burger, even the most die hard vegans I know had one as a kid... :]


You might just possibly be the most intelligent person I have ever "read" in my life. *applause*


----------



## jinxremoving

justjump said:


> You might just possibly be the most intelligent person I have ever "read" in my life. *applause*


I would also be able to submit to a lie detector and family members are willing to undergo one too. I've actually put some serious thought into this because I know there will be a few disbelievers, haha. People like to watch stupid things, especially with the YouTube generation... I don't expect to get rich off of this idea, but I bet I could get a couple thousand+ from some big fast-food chain to market The Burger Virgin and all that fun stuff.

Remember me in 5 years when The Burger Virgin is all over the news! :]


----------



## justjump

jinxremoving said:


> I would also be able to submit to a lie detector and family members are willing to undergo one too. I've actually put some serious thought into this because I know there will be a few disbelievers, haha. People like to watch stupid things, especially with the YouTube generation... I don't expect to get rich off of this idea, but I bet I could get a couple thousand+ from some big fast-food chain to market The Burger Virgin and all that fun stuff.
> 
> Remember me in 5 years when The Burger Virgin is all over the news! :]


Oh, I will. I will see you on the BK commercials and think to myself "I knew the burger virgin before anyone else did.."


----------



## PintoTess

I sing to my horse all the time! It is sad!
Once I went to the corner of the paddock and "Tried" To talk to my little sister that died years ago. Strange, I don't know what I was thinking......


----------



## HorsePride

RockandRide said:


> I like the smell of gassoline  I LOVE it. I know it isn't good and I try not to breathe it in, but when I do accidentally smell some, its good


_This. _


----------



## Spyder

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I claim the fifth as I might tend to incriminate myself?:shock:


----------



## palogal

I joined in 08 and forgot


----------



## lildonkey8

I am afraid to swim in the deep end of the pool but I have no fear of going in the deepest part of lake and: I finally jumped off the diving-board when i was 7


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm afraid of the dark. Cliche but yeah.


----------



## Dusty1228

jinxremoving said:


> I would also be able to submit to a lie detector and family members are willing to undergo one too. I've actually put some serious thought into this because I know there will be a few disbelievers, haha. People like to watch stupid things, especially with the YouTube generation... I don't expect to get rich off of this idea, but I bet I could get a couple thousand+ from some big fast-food chain to market The Burger Virgin and all that fun stuff.
> 
> Remember me in 5 years when The Burger Virgin is all over the news! :]


You're amazing, I just bet you can pull it off. I mean come on, when we wait with bated breath to find out what happens when Snookie gets drunk and Ronnie and Sam have a fight *for ya'll that too intelligent to succumb, that's Jersey Shore* I'm sure this Burger Virgin thing will be HUGE, lol.

As far as I go, I refuse to wash the faux fur hood collar on my coat. I just take it off when I wash it, and attach it again when the coat is clean. Not because it will ruin it, it won't, but because it smells like my horses and every time I put it on, I bury my nose in the fur part and breathe deeply. I got caught doing this at work the other day and everyone thought I was nuts. It does deter random people from hugging me though. 'Ugh! What's that smell?' :wink: 'Heaven!'


----------



## Whisper22

Katesrider011 said:


> I'm afraid of the dark. Cliche but yeah.


I am 26 with 3 children and I'm still afraid of the dark. I have this crazy obsession with ghosts and really not wanting to ever experience one. I just feel so much better if a small light or tv is on. I absolutley cannot watch a scary ghost movie like those Paranormal movies or the Exorcist.


----------



## justjump

Whisper22 said:


> I am 26 with 3 children and I'm still afraid of the dark. I have this crazy obsession with ghosts and really not wanting to ever experience one. I just feel so much better if a small light or tv is on. I absolutley cannot watch a scary ghost movie like those Paranormal movies or the Exorcist.


Paranormal Activity was the best! although, whenever I watch scary movies, I always hear things afterwards >__>


----------



## Katesrider011

Whisper22 said:


> I am 26 with 3 children and I'm still afraid of the dark. I have this crazy obsession with ghosts and really not wanting to ever experience one. I just feel so much better if a small light or tv is on. I absolutley cannot watch a scary ghost movie like those Paranormal movies or the Exorcist.


Funny you should mention, a ghost experience I had awhile back is why I'm terrified of the dark... Call me crazy, but yeah lol.


----------



## lildonkey8

tell it to us Kates! I am the exact opposite: I *LOVE* the dark! My dad calls me crazy.......even a tiny little night-light drives me nuts! :clap:


----------



## Whisper22

I have what I think was a ghost experience, which is why I think the dark scares me in my house right now. 
One afternoon I was taking a nap, I wasn't alseep, just laying there with me eyes closed on my stomach. I felt what to me felt like my three year old standing on my bed down by my feet. I thought "I'll just keep my eyes closed and maybe she'll think I'm asleep and go away". I then felt what seemed to be her rocking from foot to foot. You know, not jumping just rocking back and forth. Since it didn't look like she was going to leave I sat up but there was no one there. I didn't actually see anything, which is what I'm more afraid of than anything, so I think I just tried to explain it away in my head. If I ever did see something my house would be up for sale so fast. My husband has also had experiences with ghosts, not in our house but when he was younger like 20. So that doesn't help either.


----------



## lildonkey8

oh-interesting


----------



## Dusty1228

Whisper22 said:


> I have what I think was a ghost experience, which is why I think the dark scares me in my house right now.
> One afternoon I was taking a nap, I wasn't alseep, just laying there with me eyes closed on my stomach. I felt what to me felt like my three year old standing on my bed down by my feet. I thought "I'll just keep my eyes closed and maybe she'll think I'm asleep and go away". I then felt what seemed to be her rocking from foot to foot. You know, not jumping just rocking back and forth. Since it didn't look like she was going to leave I sat up but there was no one there. I didn't actually see anything, which is what I'm more afraid of than anything, so I think I just tried to explain it away in my head. If I ever did see something my house would be up for sale so fast. My husband has also had experiences with ghosts, not in our house but when he was younger like 20. So that doesn't help either.


You silly! Ghosts aren't scary, it's living people I'm scared of. Not that I've ever met a ghost personally, so I'm not saying I wouldn't be scared, but everytime something unexplained happens in my house or something, I'm always more worried it's a living person that broke in or something. Then again, if I saw ANY person, ghost or living I'd probably wet myself.
I'm not scared of the dark, but I am scared of my basement. I'm 31 and still haul butt up the stairs after I turn the lights out, lol.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

OK.... This is stupid but to true. I'm not scared of the dark or deep water, nor piousness snake and spiders, But something that's made out of cardboard...... OK,OK It's the Ouija board. I will not come within a mile of one. If i don't know its there the better. But if i do i will high tail it outta there FAST! It kinda runs in the family. Grandma couldn't touch it and my uncle it would hide from him. It would fly across the room once my grandma tried toughing it. My uncle well his wife was talking to a little girl that got raped and murdered and once my uncle walked threw the doors and she was talking to it.. it would hide. Go under the couch or bed. Anywhere but it would hide.


----------



## Whisper22

Dusty1228 said:


> You silly! Ghosts aren't scary, it's living people I'm scared of. Not that I've ever met a ghost personally, so I'm not saying I wouldn't be scared, but everytime something unexplained happens in my house or something, I'm always more worried it's a living person that broke in or something. Then again, if I saw ANY person, ghost or living I'd probably wet myself.
> I'm not scared of the dark, but I am scared of my basement. I'm 31 and still haul butt up the stairs after I turn the lights out, lol.


LOL I know right. I have my big bad mean dog for those scary people though.


----------



## Dusty1228

Whisper22 said:


> LOL I know right. I have my big bad mean dog for those scary people though.


Awwwww! I want to Squuueeeeeeze! What a precious. I have 5 dogs, unfortunately, when something scary happens ( Like the washer thudding in the basement) they all try to pile on my lap. Thanks guys!

One of my security men, on the job :/


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh and I also have an irrational fear of large boat propellers. Like cruises, tankers, etc.


----------



## RockandRide

All this paranormal talk.

I AM FREAKED OUT OF THE DARK! I always sleep with a nightlight and if I don't have one I will hug my bible with me and stay awake the whole night. I always hear strange noises and I believe I see things at times, but I am sure it is my imagination. I am addicted to spooky books but after I read them I have to not keep them close to my room.


----------



## Endiku

ahaha, yeah he looks really ferociouse xD so cute.

Mine is rather weird. I'm obsessed with pain. Most people do everything they can to advoid it, but although I dont go LOOKING for it or CREATING it, I actually enjoy the adrenaline rush and the painful feeling. Crazy right?  maybe I'll grow up to be a cutter. (lets hope not!)


----------



## Whisper22

Dusty1228 said:


> Awwwww! I want to Squuueeeeeeze! What a precious. I have 5 dogs, unfortunately, when something scary happens ( Like the washer thudding in the basement) they all try to pile on my lap. Thanks guys!
> 
> One of my security men, on the job :/


LOL too cute.


----------



## Whisper22

Endiku said:


> ahaha, yeah he looks really ferociouse xD so cute.
> 
> Mine is rather weird. I'm obsessed with pain. Most people do everything they can to advoid it, but although I dont go LOOKING for it or CREATING it, I actually enjoy the adrenaline rush and the painful feeling. Crazy right?  maybe I'll grow up to be a cutter. (lets hope not!)


I wish I was like you. Then I wouldn't be so afraid to fall of my horse.


----------



## Endiku

XD I'm not sure its a good thing! I've been known to fall off laughing hysterically, and come out with multiple broken things. Fear of pain is for a reason! haha, since I dont have it- I tend to get hurt twice as much as your average person.


----------



## justjump

Endiku said:


> XD I'm not sure its a good thing! I've been known to fall off laughing hysterically, and come out with multiple broken things. Fear of pain is for a reason! haha, since I dont have it- I tend to get hurt twice as much as your average person.


Your like my friend's horse! He has the worst attitude and is always horrible (bucks all the time, slams on the breaks when hes about to jump, bites and kicks, etc etc etc). So she would tie his head between his legs with a really mean bit on and he would actually pull against it and made himself bleed! And continued to do it! You could never punish him.. he liked it! 

But I wish I wasn't afraid of pain... you're lucky!!


----------



## DrumRunner

lol this is funny stuff..ok..I've got two..

I could ride a horse when I could walk but I couldn't ride a bike until I was like 11 and i crashed alot with the training wheeles on..

I am absolutely, hysterically afraid of spiders..I mean UGH..they have 8 little clingy legs and stick to you and they bite, and they are little and creepy and crawly!! I will freak out if one gets on me..I mean we were at a friend's house in their barn with ALOT of people there and I was leaning on a door by the tack room and one got on the neck of my shirt and I was screaming, jumping around, and came out of my shirt...thank god I had on an undershirt..


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Umm, Endiku that's kinda weird. I don't fear pain but very much dislike it. Also i'm kinda terrified of hight's.


----------



## Whisper22

DrumRunner said:


> lol this is funny stuff..ok..I've got two..
> 
> I could ride a horse when I could walk but I couldn't ride a bike until I was like 11 and i crashed alot with the training wheeles on..
> 
> I am absolutely, hysterically afraid of spiders..I mean UGH..they have 8 little clingy legs and stick to you and they bite, and they are little and creepy and crawly!! I will freak out if one gets on me..I mean we were at a friend's house in their barn with ALOT of people there and I was leaning on a door by the tack room and one got on the neck of my shirt and I was screaming, jumping around, and came out of my shirt...thank god I had on an undershirt..


I will make a complete fool out of myself to get a away from a bug. I do it all the time no matter where I am. Mostly with spiders and bees.


----------



## manca

Well I have a fear of sleeping in the room with a mirror. I don't know why, I feel nervous and I'm looking in the direction all the time. When we went with school somewhere I had to put a towel on the mirror so I could fall asleep 
Absolutly love dark and walking in the night. Forest? Even better 
I also have a "bad" habit of wanting to go somewhere, then I change my mind in the last minute and fake a injury/illness to stay at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wishingforahorse

I'm very dingy. If that's the word you want to use. :lol: Like this morning, I went to dress up the baby that I babysit..I put his sweater on backwards. My aunt came home from work..and started laughing hysterically. It was kind of funny, because the tag was in the front and the bottons were in the back (it was like a sweater that had a bear face on the back of it, and bottons on the front). That's just one of the things that I've done.

I gave a sippy to a toddler that didn't have the straw in it..so they couldn't get anything out. I'm suprised I haven't killed one of the kids yet.


----------



## MIEventer

Hmmm let's see.

I have a stupid, irrational fear of Zombies. Yes, yes I do. I have no idea why, but they terrify me.

I am always thinking about great places to hunker down in if a Zombie outbreak actually occured. I'll be driving along and I'll see a house with too many windows and I'll think "oh, the residents of that house will be in trouble" 

Retarded, I know! 

I could handle Shawn Of The Dead Zombies, they are easy peasy. Slow, dumb, you can take them out quickly. You can step to the side and get out of their way...but Dawn Of The Dead Zombies.....I'd be in trouble. Too smart, too quick, too many......meh.

After I saw Quarentine the movie......I am always listening to the news to see if some mad scientist is out there creating a Zombie strand. What if Terrorists ended up using that as Bio War......freaky......

Yes, I am terrified of Zombies.


----------



## justjump

MIEventer said:


> Hmmm let's see.
> 
> I have a stupid, irrational fear of Zombies. Yes, yes I do. I have no idea why, but they terrify me.
> 
> I am always thinking about great places to hunker down in if a Zombie outbreak actually occured. I'll be driving along and I'll see a house with too many windows and I'll think "oh, the residents of that house will be in trouble"
> 
> Retarded, I know!
> 
> I could handle Shawn Of The Dead Zombies, they are easy peasy. Slow, dumb, you can take them out quickly. You can step to the side and get out of their way...but Dawn Of The Dead Zombies.....I'd be in trouble. Too smart, too quick, too many......meh.
> 
> After I saw Quarentine the movie......I am always listening to the news to see if some mad scientist is out there creating a Zombie strand. What if Terrorists ended up using that as Bio War......freaky......
> 
> Yes, I am terrified of Zombies.


you should watch the crazies.. Now that's realistic and it's scary as crap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wishingforahorse

MIEventer said:


> Hmmm let's see.
> 
> I have a stupid, irrational fear of Zombies. Yes, yes I do. I have no idea why, but they terrify me.
> 
> I am always thinking about great places to hunker down in if a Zombie outbreak actually occured. I'll be driving along and I'll see a house with too many windows and I'll think "oh, the residents of that house will be in trouble"
> 
> Retarded, I know!
> 
> I could handle Shawn Of The Dead Zombies, they are easy peasy. Slow, dumb, you can take them out quickly. You can step to the side and get out of their way...but Dawn Of The Dead Zombies.....I'd be in trouble. Too smart, too quick, too many......meh.
> 
> After I saw Quarentine the movie......I am always listening to the news to see if some mad scientist is out there creating a Zombie strand. What if Terrorists ended up using that as Bio War......freaky......
> 
> Yes, I am terrified of Zombies.


Zombies freak me out too! My mom and sisters always watch Resident Evil, and I have to go upstairs and listen to music. Then they always say, "What would you do if zombies started coming right now.." And then they talk about them.


----------



## jinxremoving

MIEventer said:


> Yes, I am terrified of Zombies.


Ever watch The Walking Dead? :]


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Whisper22 said:


> I will make a complete fool out of myself to get a away from a bug. I do it all the time no matter where I am. Mostly with spiders and bees.


LOL, you being afraid of bees brought up a memory that happened last summer or maybe it was in '09. Well anyway me and my step dad was trying to catch our ducks to put them back into the pen and well they ran under the house and i guess more or less that we stepped on a hornets nest or some kinda bee that lives under ground and can you picture this. We we're dancing around like a bunch of chickens with our heads cut of trying to get them off of us.:shock: I got stung 8 times and my step dad 12. 

Oh, yes the Crazies is a very good movie. Also you need to watch Legions.


----------



## masatisan

I'll make a neat, tidy list:

-For me to sleep peacefully all the doors and drawers in my room must be closed, my curtains closed all the way, my blinds closed all the way and no sound or light can get in while i'm falling asleep. I also need to have my two stuffed animals and flip my pillow over before. Also, my nose cannot be clogged.

- if you have stickers or tape (anything that can stick to me), makeup of any sort, stamps, markers, pens or flowers (yes flowers) and point them at me I will flip out and possibly have a panic attack. 

-I am scared of casino machines and get really panicky if I have to go near them

-I will not drink from a can, no matter how thirsty I am, unless I have a straw and I will go out of my way to find one

-due to a learning disability, I cannot type without looking at the keys, and when I type it's usually with one finger. I often sit on my left hand as I type or tuck it beside my neck.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I love the dark. I love walking outside when it's warm and dark. 

I'm stupidly shy. I hate it. I've never been in a relationship because of it. 
And I have a major crush on this one guy that I know is interested in me, but I'm so freaking shy. Arghhhhh!
I used to be really outgoing when I lived in Germany, but ever since I moved here I've been shy. 
I'm more outgoing when I drink though. 

I procrastinate. Bad bad habit! 

Ummmm... I love to sing but I'm really bad. Haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer

No, I refuse to watch any movie that has to do with Zombies. I made the mistake of watching Dawn Of The Dead. I had nightmares for months after that.....then I watched Shawn Of The Dead but because it was a comedy...but I still had nightmares.

Then, I watched Zombieland, and that was quite funny. I like those Zombies beacuse they are easily killed. I shot to anywhere in the body does the trick, now that's doable.

Ok ok, yeah...I watched Quaranteen, but I'll be honest, I had no idea it had to do with Zombies. Seriously!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Oh man here we go lol

-I'm deathly afraid of spiders. They can be so tiny you barely see them and I freak out. Its the one thing that always makes me cry because I'm so scared. Its this huge irrational fear and when i see one, I usually embarrass myself because I freak out.
-I'm the most clumsy person ever. I can barely go a day without dropping something or tripping or something like that.
-I have a knack for touching things and then they break in the weirdest ways. Like yesterday, I grabbed my halter and tried to put it on my horse and realized the clip was like bent over so it wouldn't shut. No idea how it happened.


----------



## drafteventer

I'm insanely scared of the dark, I sleep with a nightlight every night-but I can't sleep if someone else turns on the light, or if like a neighbors light is shining through my window.

I will never sleep without a blanket no matter how hot it is because, of course, I would be eaten alive.

My other nemesis is spiders, I will literally yelp and run out of the room if I see one! I had nightmares for weeks after my friends forced me to watch Arachnophobia Like Spyders icon gives me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## TaMMa89

I don't discern left and right automatically and that's why I wear a ring in my left middle finger.


----------



## Whisper22

MIEventer said:


> No, I refuse to watch any movie that has to do with Zombies. I made the mistake of watching Dawn Of The Dead. I had nightmares for months after that.....then I watched Shawn Of The Dead but because it was a comedy...but I still had nightmares.
> 
> Then, I watched Zombieland, and that was quite funny. I like those Zombies beacuse they are easily killed. I shot to anywhere in the body does the trick, now that's doable.
> 
> Ok ok, yeah...I watched Quaranteen, but I'll be honest, I had no idea it had to do with Zombies. Seriously!


Zombie movies scare the crap out of me too, but for some reason I'm intrigued by them and always end up watching them. Dawn of the Dead came out when I first got married and my husband was working at night. That was rough until I finally got over it. I was also pregnant and ready to pop with my first daughter, remember the baby scene, ewwww.


----------



## justjump

drafteventer said:


> I'm insanely scared of the dark, I sleep with a nightlight every night-but I can't sleep if someone else turns on the light, or if like a neighbors light is shining through my window.
> 
> I will never sleep without a blanket no matter how hot it is because, of course, I would be eaten alive.
> 
> My other nemesis is spiders, I will literally yelp and run out of the room if I see one! I had nightmares for weeks after my friends forced me to watch Arachnophobia Like Spyders icon gives me the heebie jeebies!


I don't know about the eaten alive part, but I can't sleep without a blanket either! I always need one... I'll sleep with my fan on high and 4 thick blankets!!

I also can't use pillows when I sleep... I don't know why. I sleep with them on either side of my head but not under my head.

I also count my steps in between cement blocks.. It's weird. It's almost like counting strides! Then I'll have to change my stride to get the right step... Really strange.

When I show and I have a good day, I tend to wear the same socks, bra, and belt as I did the day before. Really strange, but it's true!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving

drafteventer said:


> Spyders icon gives me the heebie jeebies!


Same! I'm extremely arachnophobic. I cannot look at pictures of spiders and every time I see his/her's avatar I have to look away. lol. The summer is the worst, I'm constantly looking around my place ... all the doors, ceilings, just trying to kill them before they get close to me. :[


----------



## PintoTess

I have a few more....

I can't have my cupboard doors open when I sleep. I can't STAND mirrors in my room when I am trying to sleep.

I have a phobia of SLUGS!! The most harmless creatures and they just make me sick! I stood on one this morning and all hell broke loose. I got my show jacket out the other day and saw their trademark, a big long silver trail on MY showjacket! How dare they!!!!


----------



## RockandRide

Ummmm these are normal but:

-I CANT STAND MIRRORS AT ALL! I think something scary will pop out and eat me 
-No spiders please.....all creepy and crawly, and eight leggedy
-I have to sing atleast once a day
-Nails. I HAVE to bite my nails.


----------



## Poseidon

I am afraid of heights. I lose my depth perception if i'm high up. But only like 5-20 feet up. I am fine in a plane and whatnot. I want to go hang gliding one day. 

I am allergic to bananas (not terrible, but makes every part of ny mouth feel like it is covered in cuts) and the migraine medication Imitrex and wasps (also not badly, but a crap ton of swelling and itchiness). 

I am also afraid of the dark, but only outside. That, like some others here, is because of paranormam experiences from the summer camp I work at. We have shadow people. They aren't harmful, just scary because they watch us. Sometimes they move things like open doors. Last year I was on a campout wih 3 other wranglers and 4 campers. We were in a pasture with our horses. I saw it and so did another counselor. Our horses and tack were a good walk away in and by a corral. The other wrangler saw the shadow person go by he corral. The next morning our saddles were moved around. None of us coudkd have done it. It was odd. Most of the counselors have seen them at some point. We tell campers that only counselors see them, but that true because they've seen them before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tasia

Im a girl and I have tried peeing standing up. Turns outs it doesnt work even after trying it three times.


----------



## drafteventer

justjump said:


> I don't know about the eaten alive part, but I can't sleep without a blanket either! I always need one... I'll sleep with my fan on high and 4 thick blankets!!
> 
> I also can't use pillows when I sleep... I don't know why. I sleep with them on either side of my head but not under my head.
> 
> I also count my steps in between cement blocks.. It's weird. It's almost like counting strides! Then I'll have to change my stride to get the right step... Really strange.
> 
> When I show and I have a good day, I tend to wear the same socks, bra, and belt as I did the day before. Really strange, but it's true!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I was joking I don't really think I would be eaten alive xD It's just a wierd phobia. I'm the same way though, I would much rather have fan/air conditioner on high and sleep with my comforter.

I count my steps between sidewalk seams? too haha, I always try to get two on the edges or one in the center.


----------



## lacyloo

I have always had this thing about roaches and little dead things.

If you were to toss a dead frog/lizard on me, I would literally climb the walls and end up naked in the process.:shock: I highly dislike finding dead frogs. I LOVE *alive *frogs, but the dead one's creep me out.

Basically the same with roaches, when I was younger I would take raid (bug killer) and spray it along the walls in my bedroom in fear of being attacked by those hideous beasts while I'm sleeping. Well I don't do that now but I do put down this roach repellent powder all over the house 

I'm sure I'll think of more later :lol:


----------



## lacyloo

I cannot sleep without socks and a fan... The fan issue is one reason I have never liked sleepovers, I never wanted to be the girl known as the one that totes a huge fan around.


----------



## ridingismylife2

A few more:

I'm facinated (sp?) with Paranormal stuff. I would love to see a ghost! 
I can walk in heels better when I'm tipsy/drunk. 
I hate hate hate small-medium sized spiders, but I like tarantulas. My old house in Germany had so many spiders and I was once jumping on a mattress in the games room and I jumped on one. It didn't die but it lost almost all it's legs. It scarred me for life! And once I woke up with a huge spider bite on my neck. Looked like a vampire bite.
I can't sleep with socks on and I can't sleep without fresh air. I always keep my window open ,unless it's way too cold outside, like this winter, but then I'll just keep my window open for a few minutes before I go to sleep. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoope

I get the closet/cubard doors closed and socks on thing - I cannot go to sleep if my feet are not covered by the blanket. and not just a sheet - it has to be a big heavy winter duvet , so that no monsters can bite my feet off (so sure this stems from my elder sister wiping hand cream on them when we were little kids or doing mean stuff like tying her belt around my ankle and to the bedpost so that when I woke up i couldent move it). It hits 30 degrees and 100% humidity , and I will still have my winter duvet over my feet.

I used to think that all the little people worked for the council and had jobs sitting in little bunkers underneath the traffic lights and they turned them red or green etc when the cars came. Sad thing is I thought this until I was like 16 and then though - hang on , thats not right!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Tasia said:


> Im a girl and I have tried peeing standing up. Turns outs it doesnt work even after trying it three times.


Oh gosh... I'm glad i'm not the only one that tried that when i was younger. 

Well i have one more i can think of. I CAN'T leave our horses until i touch my horse last. My horse has to be the last horse i touch before i leave them.


----------



## justjump

drafteventer said:


> Well I was joking I don't really think I would be eaten alive xD It's just a wierd phobia. I'm the same way though, I would much rather have fan/air conditioner on high and sleep with my comforter.
> 
> I count my steps between sidewalk seams? too haha, I always try to get two on the edges or one in the center.


Haha yeah! I try to get like 3 steps in the average cement block on a sidewalk. It's weird, but I think a Lot of people do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Hummm.... I though of another. I once HATED cats. Now i can't live with out at least one.


----------



## RockandRide

I hate when people tell me what to do. It is just annoying. Not when they are trying to like teach you something, but when they can see you are about to go do it and just as you start, they say "Go do this!" Also, when you have a train of thought for your english essay and suddenly someone leans over you and you get sooo annoyed you mess up.

I dont like it when poeple get in my personal space...that includes leaning over or coming within my 15 cm bubble.


----------



## TaMMa89

I can't sleep without the blanket either. Not because of any monster thing or anything else like that, but I just can't. If the room temperature is normal, I start to feel cold when I'm falling asleep. If it's heat or something like that, I just need feeling of it the cover touching me.


----------



## TaMMa89

jinxremoving said:


> I'm 27 and I've never had a hamburger in life. Ever!
> 
> My parents had no recollection of ever feeding me one, and I don't even have the slightest idea of how it tastes... they are apparently popular though, so they must taste nice. :]


Poor girl, you've missed something very tasty in your life :wink:. I love the burger virgin idea tho.

When I had my 1st Berlin doughnut (I had it when I was on the 8th grade), I realized I had missed many, delicious years in my life.


----------



## Tennessee

Ohh. I forget. I'm an adrenaline junkie, and do lots of stupid stuff for that few seconds of a rush. Much like someone else mentioned earlier (I don't remember who), I'm okay with pain. I laugh when I am in pain. Not necessarily that I like it, but I have a reeaalllyyy high pain tolerance. 

I think one of the dumbest things my friends and I have ever done was jump off of the second story of my house into the pool which is right under the balcony.


----------



## lildonkey8

wow! I wouldn't dare do that!

forgot a thing: I am such a twilight fan at 9-Eward is sooooo hot!


----------



## justjump

I thought of another... When I get both nervous and excited, I burst out into tears. It's crazy! At the world show I was balling my eyes out and I couldn't figure out why!

Oh also, I have the weirdest pet peeved with dirty show boots and twisted reigns. It bothers me like crazy! Even when I'm schooling, my boots HAVE to be spotless and my reigns must be straight. My friend NEVER cleans her boots and shows with twisted reigns.. She drives me insane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

- I am a Twi-Hard. When it comes to the books, I am Team Edward. In the movies, I am Team Jacob. I created a new Team - Team Sandwich.

- I have a thing about cloth in people's mouths. Even thinking about it now makes me feel like I am going to puke. Any sort of cloth is bad, but the worst is shoelaces. Just typing that word is making me have to fight not to vomit.


----------



## Sunny

-There are certain words that give me really disgusting mental images. Like cripsy-- This makes me imagine dead skin flaking off of someone's shoulders. Gross.

-My boyfriend's bathroom is terrifying. It's a Jack-and-Jill bathroom, so there is the door that goes into the bathroom from his room, the door that comes in from his sister's room, and his closet. And then there is the vanity mirror. If all of the doors are closed and I look into the mirror I will nearly have a panic attack. It makes you feel trapped.

-Speaking of trapped, I have this extreme fear of being trapped. My boyfriend and I we're goofing around one time and he pinned me down by my hands, and I couldn't break his grip. Scared me to death, I almost cried.

-I have/had this habit when I swallow. One bite I will make go down the left side of my throat, then the right, and then the middle. I don't do it as much as I did when I was younger.

-If someone is touching me or leaning on me, I have to occasionally flex the muscle they are on. I can't count the times my BF has said, "Are you okay?" because I'll flex my arm muscles so much when we're laying down together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

I thought of another one. When I am closing my lock, I have to preset it or I get all worried about not making it to class on time.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Just thought of another. 
If I watch the first movie of a series, I HAVE to watch the rest even if I didn't like the first. 
For example I absolutely hate Twilight, but it came on tv and there was nothing else on and I was bored, so I watched it. Still think it's crap but I had to watch the second one and might watch the 3rd one today. I feel ashamed! xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

I like brussel sprots. There I said it!!

I cannot for the life of me, let my horse go cold in the rain. I have got to go down and put on her hood and rain sheet. I mean, I am inside dry and warm, why should she be outside and cold? 

Crooked thigns annoy the crap outta me!!

I collec horse stickers (used to) 

I run around "Holding reins"

I have gotten my toungue stuck to the inside of the freezer cos I tried to lick it like they do in movies 

I kiss my horses muzzle  I think everyone does

So there you go, I had more


----------



## RockandRide

Well, I licked a pole because on t.v they said your tongue will get stuck on if you lick one. I forget about all the germs on it and just licked it. My tongue was stuck there and I had to pull it off before anyone noticed. There was some tongue where I licked it and my tongue was bleeding.

The lesson here: Always believe stuff you here on t.v


----------



## lildonkey8

I think I have more-

-I am addicted to spending money.....rule of shopping:you like it, you buy it

-I have been in a tree with a dog

-I just can't say "no" usually

-I have licked a public pole right in front of a boy I like due to a dare

-I have been licked by a cow

-I am always the one to stir things up/be the one to start the screaming

-I kinda prefer HF.com over family time

-I am over-reactive

-I only get crazy around certain people


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Well here goes:

I over think EVERYTHING! 
I dont understand sarcasm (unless its pointed out to me i usually think people are serious)
I am %100 perfectionist
And I think i left my fav bra at the guy i like house.. (just for peace of mind i was in another room getting changed as this one isnt awsome to ride in and we were going riding.. Thought i might just put that out there)

Haha thats what ive got so far


----------



## Hidalgo13

When I as 3 I was walking to the park with my older sisters (12 and 14ish). There was a swarm of ants and I completely freaked out. (I had a thing with bugs then, they don't bother me really anymore... unless of course they are IN MY ROOM). ANyhow I went completely wacko and jumped up unto my sisters legs, absolutely determined I could not touch the side walk or the ants would crawl on me and eAT ME ALIVE.  I was begging my sister to pick me up but she told me to not be such baby and I keep clinging unto her leg like a monkey.  I was a special child.

I change my mind many times before figuring out what I really want. 

When I go a few days without eating salad I go completely wacko. 

I am not ticklish but when someone blows or whispers near or around my ear it tickles like crazy.


----------



## Tymer

Lesseeee...
-My friends are SUPER NERDS. They play card games. No, not the kind with 52 cards. Magic the Gathering, YuGiOh, and sometimes Pokemon for fun (that game is really lame...). My boyfriend is probably one of the ones most into them. He spent 200 dollars in Christmas money in a day...On cards. And I'm trying to learn to play Magic. 
-I have decently severe ADHD so I have a bunch of quirks. I usually have to be doing something to keep myself occupied. Listing in my head, chewing on my fingers (Never gum. I hate the sound it makes in your head.) or SOMETHING.
-Apparently I twitch a lot right before I fall asleep. I was really tired once while hanging out with my boyfriend and suddenly he said "Don't fall asleep!" It was weird because it was exactly when I was drifting off. He said he know because I was twitching like crazy...Weird. 
-This isn't about me, but Daniel Tosh looks EXACTLY like my brother. Random.

I completely forgot what I planned to say. Whooops.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

I have some more-

- I shower ALOT!!

-Im *TERRIFIED!* of catapillars!

-I cry for random reasons, if im not doing anything ill burst out into tears

- I cant touch the buttons you press at pedestrian light crossings, they gross me out!

-I cant spew but sometimes i feel like puking!

- I have a foot phobia

- I have to have a clean room, i cant sleep if its not. Ill wake up at 3:00am in the morning if it means having a clean room. 

- Im not scared of the dark more afraid of what comes out of it.

-I dont like the person im becoming, it finally clicked in tonight when i was called high maitenance..

- This quote wants me to curl up in a corner and cry. as im starting to think im shattering.

_Thoughts become words. Words become actions. Actions become habits. Habits become character. And character is what makes or breaks you as a person._


----------



## whiskeynoo

I genuinely hate the human race. 
I get embarrassed easily because im not comfortable within myself.
Some days i resent my mother for bringing me in to this world, yet i love her to bits.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

I have more! Yikes. I'm a real freak.

This is weird and no real reason i do it. But i put deodorant on before i go to bed. 

I CAN'T and i mean CAN'T stand up in front of a class full of people or even a teacher and give a speech or what ever i have to do. Once when i was in 6th grade we had to tell about our selfs. I was so nervous, they said my face got redder then an apple. I couldn't talk hardly breath i had a shake voice and i rushed my words out. Worst day of my LIFE!

I use to hide behind my mom when meeting new people. Then once my mom met my step dad then i use to hide behind his legs.

I love to write stories. (there mostly based on a movie I've seen so really not mine that's why i don't share them Also i take parts of movies or write another episode from a series.) But the bad thing is i can't end a story. Now matter how hard i try they always go undone or i can't think of anything else to write.

When i get nervous i play with my necklace or if i have a ring i'll play with that.

I HATE looking into peoples eye. I look down but look up occasionally for a split second so they know i'm listening.

I hate when some one is talking trash about some one else behind there back. If ya gonna do it please be honest and do it in front of then so they can defend then selfs.

Once an Enemy always an Enemy. Unless we can sum how work around our problems and work everything out.

Dolls and clowns are not allowed in my room after dark.

I don't know how to explain this one but i'll try. Umm, If some one talks about me i will go confront you. Know matter where we are. If in front of teachers or in front of the president i don't care i will confront you where ever when ever i get the first chance. 

I'm not that kind of person that if i see someone famous i'll go ask for there autograph. I'd rather just see them and be happy.

I have more but have to go do my homework even though it's spring break.


----------



## TaMMa89

^^I do that deodorant thing too. Even it's because I tend to take a shower every night, usually few hours before bed time. And for me deodorant is something that you put after shower.


----------



## Tasia

HopalongCassidy said:


> Once an Enemy always an Enemy. Unless we can sum how work around our problems and work everything out.
> 
> .


I agree 110%. There's this girl in my class that I want to slap and I have to beside her. She used to tease me when I was younger and when people ask me if I like her I end up saying a very detailed, bitter remark about her. She's never going to change she's a loser and always will be.

I hate mess....
I love to laugh I burst out laughing in class because one of my friends is making faces!


----------



## lildonkey8

You know what I noticed: when you look deep deep down, there is really weird things we never considered about ourselves.....you just gotta _THINK_


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

People alternately scare or annoy me. I don't really fit in anywhere except with other horse people. It's been like that my whole life. Oh, and HopalongCassidy, I also hate looking people in the eyes for extended periods of time. For some reason, it's extremely uncomfortable. 

Random something: I have texture issues with a lot of foods. For instance, I love the taste of oatmeal but the texture makes me nauseous so I can't eat it. go figure


----------



## PintoTess

I have a phobia of slugs!


----------



## Katesrider011

PintoTess said:


> I have a phobia of slugs!


I'm not afraid of them, but one got on my neck once (I don't know how) and they are icky and slimy.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

- I hate how high maitnance i am, (I'm hyperactive with a low attention span and sensitive with anxiety.) 

- I'm *SUPER* sensitive, i take things to heart and if someone i care about, complains or says something sinical about me, it makes me want to die!

- My secretly resent one of my friends, because they are always so happy and go with the flow with no worries, and they have never had to face troubles and dont have all the baggage i have. I want to be easy.

- I LUUURVE footy shorts, if im clothes shopping its the first thing i run for (in the guys section)

- I think the world hates me

- I hate the world, most days....

- I also cant deal with looking into peoples eyes, most of my close friends might have noticed this but i try not to make it obvious.. 

- I have a very strong concious, if i said something i regret, i loose sleep over it.

WOW i have a few issues :/


----------



## PintoTess

^^ The world doesn't hate you! I love you!!
Haha we have a few things in common, don't we?


----------



## JackofDiamonds

PintoTess said:


> ^^ The world doesn't hate you! I love you!!
> Haha we have a few things in common, don't we?


Naw you know that made my day  I love you Ellen you truly are my best friend.. I suppose we do dont we, i guess thats why we click.. We both have a bit of baggage dont we? Hey just for my thoughts when you first met me did you notice i never made eye contact with you?


----------



## PintoTess

Haha yes I did !! But I do the same thing as well, and I remember telling you I don't look people in the eye, on that long ride to nowhere.


----------



## HollyBubbles

justjump said:


> I also count my steps in between cement blocks.. It's weird. It's almost like counting strides! Then I'll have to change my stride to get the right step... Really strange.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do that to!!

I'm 16 and I still sleep with a stuffed toy, but it's a little beluga whale from canada that my boyfriend gave to me.
I can't sleep if my closet door is open, and will wake the whole household trying to clear the doorway so I can close the door.

I have a phobia of vomit. Not just other people vomiting, but I get that worked up when I feel sick, or if I feel like i'm going to be sick, that I somehow work myself up to right at the point of no return, and manage not to vomit. I get anxiety attacks over it though :? sometimes in the middle of school whether I feel sick or not.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

I am the biggest drama queen on the entire planet!!!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

I use to eat crayons....... and erasers...... and glue.

I bite my nails

i talk in my sleep.. I've also heard i walk to.

I have an obsession with..... PICKLES and PICKLE JUICE!

Also i hate when people try to clean anything of mine. I hate when they clean then put something where i don't want it to be.

I have so may more. But i have to go again. Or else i'll get eaten ALIVE by my mom who wants me to go into town with her.

That's another thing i HATE going to town.


----------



## Katesrider011

I always get this fear that I'll end up a hobo, and that everything I once knew and love will disappear. 

I don't fear dying, but I fear the death of the things around me that I love.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

^^^^ Kate^^^^

I was just going to put that. No Lie. Well at this time i can't lie. My neighbor just passed away last night.

I don't fear dying but my parents and people i love i do fear there death. Also i fear my horses death. One day he had a lump where the girth (or how ever ya spell it.) And the first thing that popped into my heard was Skin Cancer. I called my step dad trying no to cry but i busted out into tears anyway. But we took care of it our selfs.


----------



## lildonkey8

I totally fear death oh no!


----------



## Lonannuniel

hmm...lets see...

- I have a fear of cutting both my hair & my nails
- I have a very poor perception of time
- I am terrified of getting stuck in an underground cave. how on earth I will ever find myself in that situation is beyond me...
- I am hypersensitive to high pitched, inconsistent, or sudden noises.
- I am absolutely terrified of talking to people, and I spent 3 years ( age 8-11) saying next to nothing to people outside my family.
- I am very open about bodily functions, and to my best friends despair I often go into detail about my days events 
- i go to the Chiropractor twice a week, according to her, I have the back and pelvis of a 70 year old and the sleeping habits of a 50 year old.
- I think humans are disgusting. why we all like each other is beyond me...
- I pre-plan out phone calls, and I try to do the same with conversations. Both situations include an abort / panic phrase that will get me out of the conversation
- In 8th grade during a class presentation, I fainted because I forgot to breath. I have never spoken in front of the class since, and i have a scar from hitting the desk when I fell.
- I have a twin. she is 2 min older than me.


----------



## EternalSun

I am utterly terrified of the undersides of boats. Let me explain this - riding on boats that are in the water is totally cool me, I love it. Growing up my Dad had a ton of boats so I spent my childhood on them. However, when they're on land (like in a marina), I cannot stand the sight of them. I hate how the bottoms are green and if they have barnacles . . . shudder. The bigger the boat, the more scared I am too. Recently I went for a drive with my family and my father drove us through a marina filled with old, HUGE sailboats. I sat in the car with my head between my knees. 

I also lie to random strangers for absolutely no reason. For the most part I am an honest person, especially with people I know. But the other day, I was at a gas station, and the guy behind the counter said he liked the necklace I was wearing so I said "thanks, my husband bought it for me" without even thinking about it. I don't have a husband (nor do I want one) and I think I got the necklace off of ebay. I cannot even understand why I do this. :shock:

I also hate making eye contact with people, and it's something most of my good friends have noticed. 

I have a massive crush on Pauly D from the Jersey Shore *hangs head in embarrassment and shame*

I collect underwear like it's going out of style because I have a serious phobia of one day being stuck without a clean pair. For this reason, any time I go on a trip, I always pack at least four times the amount I need. So for a week long vacation, I will bring a months worth of underwear. I own probably over 100 pairs and continue to buy more whenever I'm out shopping. 

I'm the most sensitive, ticklish person I know. If someone so much as grazes my skin lightly, I completely lose it.

The sound of dogs barking drives me fricken nuts. I hate, hate, hate, HATE dogs barking. Except my own, I am slightly more tolerant of her but not by much.


----------



## Lonannuniel

> I also lie to random strangers for absolutely no reason. For the most part I am an honest person, especially with people I know. But the other day, I was at a gas station, and the guy behind the counter said he liked the necklace I was wearing so I said "thanks, my husband bought it for me" without even thinking about it. I don't have a husband (nor do I want one) and I think I got the necklace off of ebay. I cannot even understand why I do this. :shock:
> 
> I also hate making eye contact with people, and it's something most of my good friends have noticed.
> ​


I'm the same! my most common lie is ' I'm not sure where to buy [object], i got it as a gift' lol. Strangers are dangerous. they don't need to know my personal life ^-^ 

Eye contact is also my weakness, as a kid I never looked at people, if I don't see them, they're not there! lol...I'm getting better though


----------



## Tennessee

HopalongCassidy said:


> I use to eat crayons....... and erasers...... and glue.
> 
> I bite my nails
> 
> i talk in my sleep.. I've also heard i walk to.
> 
> I have an obsession with..... PICKLES and PICKLE JUICE!
> 
> Also i hate when people try to clean anything of mine. I hate when they clean then put something where i don't want it to be.
> 
> I have so may more. But i have to go again. Or else i'll get eaten ALIVE by my mom who wants me to go into town with her.
> 
> That's another thing i HATE going to town.


We have a lot in common...like everything you just posted. About the talking while sleeping, my mom says she'll come in my room because I'm talking really loud in French. There's nooo telling what I am saying. haha.


----------



## Eliz

I care about what people think of me. I TRY not to, I tell people I don't, but I do. I wish I could go into public with my hair in a bun and no make up 

-On a lighter subject (don't make fun) I fantasize about being in another time period (mostly inspired by movies). I play out scenes in my head sometimes about what it'd be like. For example:

























/end nerdy yummy-ness


----------



## JackofDiamonds

I also bite my nails and I have a bucket fetish... I Love buckets!


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Oh you are a weirdo


----------



## EternalSun

Eliz - I do the same. I'd love to spend some time living in the Tristan and Isolde era, but only if James Franco were there to play Tristan.:wink::lol::wink:



Another thing to add to my weirdness, the person I most enjoy talking to at the end of the day is my cat. I will shut off my phone and all human contact, and have entire conversations with her.

Going to hide in dark corner now because I just admitted that to the whole planet.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Oh yeah... I am the only person in my family, and my boyfriends family, that actually fully loves Pirates of the Carribean. I will sit down all day and watch all the movies, and I can't wait for the new one to come out that's being advertised at the moment 
Captain Jack Sparrow just cracks me up.

I have a stinky labrador x who is now an inside dog due to being run over once and now being 13. She eats from the cat bowls and it drives me insane!!! The constant Clink-ca-clink-clink noise from the kitchen has me spitting tacks. So while i'm sitting on the couch screaming "SOPHIE" until she hears me, the rest of the family is screaming at me for screaming at the dog.

-The only kind of shopping I love is tack shopping, you won't get me in a human clothes shop or any other kind of shop for very long. I get bored.


----------



## Sunny

- I haven't cut my fingernails in over five years because I bite them. Gross, I know. I have also been known to occasionally bite my toenails. :/

-I have a SERIOUS fear of death, both of myself and loved ones. I don't fear _how_ I will die, just that I _will_. Same with loved ones. Once about two years ago I got into a hysterical crying fit because, while waiting for my mom to get home, I thought, "What if she were to get in a car wreck on the way home and die?" I cried until she got home. I've done the same with my boyfriend, too.

-I have been told more than once that I am intimidating. And I love hearing it. -evil laugh- I must admit, though, I have quite low self-confidence. So, when I'm at school, I put on false airs and act like the most confident person in the world. As seen by above, I'm convincing. :lol:

-I sleep talk, and have slept walked a few times. The most notable:
I apparently went into my mother's room while she and my brother were watching a movie and said, "Do y'all like the movie so far?" and, "I've seen this part," all while 100% asleep. I have no recollection of this, at all.
I also once told someone to get their feet out from under my chimney, while asleep. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dusty1228

All you guys with the eye contact thing... I am wondering if we don't all go through that?

I was the same way in my teenage years but then some one told me that only people that are not proud of who they are, or someone who is ashamed refuse make eye contact.

I KNOW that's not true, but it broke me. I've never had that problem since. So, every time I make eye contact with someone, in my own mind, it's like a dare.
It's me saying 'What? You got something to say about who I am? I've got nothing to hide. I'm me and I'm **** proud of who I am!' I know it sounds ridiculous, but...


----------



## Eliz

Lol EternalSun! I'm enjoying that picture! Muahaha!


----------



## lildonkey8

I sleep walk.....BIG TIME
what I remember best
-I walk downstairs, walk back up, and get in dad's bed
-I go into the main room, while my parents are awake and start BRUSHING MY HAIR
Mom: honey what are you doing?
Me, fully asleep: I'm brushing my hair

It's weird


----------



## Whisper22

I sleep walk and talk in my sleep, have for as long as I can remember. 
One time while spending the night at my friends house I got up and walked into their kitchen where her mom and aunt were sitting at the table talking. Once they realized I was alseep they thought it would be funny to sit me down at the table with them and have a conversation. This was my best friends mom so I knew her pretty well, or else I would have been slightly embaressed.


----------



## faye

I used to sleep walk, I once flooded the house because I ran a bath in my sleep!

Luckily I outgrew that habit


----------



## manca

> Once an Enemy always an Enemy.
> ​


I'm like that too. I also have really big problems with making new friends, so I don't have more than 2. I don't make a mess if something goes wrong between us, not the first time, the second, nor the 20th, but then something just clicks inside me because of the most absurd thing, that is similiar to nothing and I brake all the contacts with that person. Happened with 3 persons in my life, never talked with them again, two of them were at that time my best best friends.


----------



## 888vegas888

Oh, gosh. here goes...

-When i go to sleep, I cant have any noise or light whatsoever. It has to be pitch black and dead silence.

-I'm ADDICTED to adrenaline. I'm such a dare-devil and I do the stupidest and riskiest things to get the rush.

-This one is kind of personal/graphic.. I have to sit on the toilet sideways. When I pee, I can easily face forward, but otherwise, I have to have the seat up and sit sideways.

-I love being outside at night. I don't know what the deal is, but night time kind of hypnotizes me.

-I absolutely can NOT sit in the middle seat of any car. I always have to be on a window side.

-I have the same dream once a week. Just a replay of when my horse died. I have no clue why I dream the same thing on schedule like that.. 

-I get light headed EVERY SINGLE TIME I stand up. It doesn't matter how long I've been sitting or laying for, but I always get dizzy and I've passed out many times.

-In order for me to relax, I always have to wiggle my toes. Always.

-Also, I sleepwalk and sleeptalk. I usually walk outside or stand on the pool steps, or something and I often wake up in a different place I fell asleep. And I can hold a full but completely random conversation with someone while I'm asleep. I don't remember either when I wake up.

-For some reason, I grit my teeth when I talk to or pet small, furry animals.


----------



## Katesrider011

888vegas888 said:


> Oh, gosh. here goes...
> 
> 
> -I get light headed EVERY SINGLE TIME I stand up. It doesn't matter how long I've been sitting or laying for, but I always get dizzy and I've passed out many times.
> 
> .


Oh my gosh I get dizzy when I stand up a lot too. It's called orthostatic Hypotention apparently. Says to drink more water.


----------



## 888vegas888

Katesrider011 said:


> Oh my gosh I get dizzy when I stand up a lot too. It's called orthostatic Hypotention apparently. Says to drink more water.


wow, I never knew that. Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Im a crazy horse machine!!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Katesrider011 said:


> Oh my gosh I get dizzy when I stand up a lot too. It's called orthostatic Hypotention apparently. Says to drink more water.


I do that to, every single time. But mine is because I have low blood pressure, I drink LOADS of water but it has never helped. My doctor took my blood pressure a few weeks ago (again, i get it done all the time thanks to my ocp) and then asked if I get dizzy/faint when I stand up...Yep.
He said when that happens dont fight it but sit right back down again and it'll go away faster.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Eliz & EternalSun uck! That i do the same. But mines usally back in the western days. Expecally when i'm riding my horse/ We'll be running from outlaws or a US. Marshal. Or the other way around well be chasing our other horses around the pasture. (They really don't like playing and just stand there.)

I get a head rush if i stand up to fast to. Or you call it dizziness. 

I have more but have to go to somewhere.


----------



## Hidalgo13

I think my biggest phobia is when I go to a party or event, I am always terrified to be over or under dressed. Like my friend had a 16 birthday party at a hall and everything (the big affair) and I went around asking everyone at school who was coming what they were wearing. I had two dresses but didn't know if I should wear the nicer more formal one, or cute, but more casual one. I was going crazy. I didn't want my dress to be too fancy but didn't want to look like... not fancy enough. Ya, frankly it reaaally annoys me. I admire people who wherever they go, they wear heals or super nice shoes and really nice clothes but they never seem over dressed (or under) and just seem so perfect and stylish. >:/


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Im in love!!! Lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds

I adore frogs 

And cant stand cattapillars.. ugh eeew, eeew! just the thought brings me to tears!


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh yeah I sleep with a Horsy Plush toy, and I'm a 17 year old guy


----------



## Hidalgo13

> Oh yeah I sleep with a Horsy Plush toy, and I'm a 17 year old guy
> ​


Lol! So was I (I'm 16), it was just so comforting to have something under your arm while sleeping. Problem is the dear plushy was gettin old and dusty and I have asthma, so I put him away.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

I just discovered last night i can't sleep with a mirror up in my room. It just freaks me out. I couldn't stop looking at it. 

Ha i don't sleep with a stuff animal but i do have a box by my bed and i have a unicorn and a monkey that lay on it. I put a blanket over then every night. 

HA,HA. That reminds me. I use to only sleep with half my blanket on me and half on the floor cause i thought Santa was under my bed when i went to sleep.


----------



## TaMMa89

I sleep with a plushie horse too, I'm a 21 years old lady.

Did I already mention my emetophobia?


----------



## PintoTess

I also LOOOVE frogs!!


----------



## HollyBubbles

TaMMa89 said:


> Did I already mention my emetophobia?


Me too


----------



## LoveStory10

I.... am completely obsessed with NCIS. I have all the season box sets, posters of every character all around my room, and the theme is my ringtone


----------



## WickedNag

I do not watch ANY prime time TV. I watch old reruns and have not watched prime time for over 25 years unless it is a news station. I finally watched the Golden Girls, The Cosby Show and Everyone loves Raymond when they hit the rerun circuit


----------



## Katesrider011

WickedNag said:


> I do not watch ANY prime time TV. I watch old reruns and have not watched prime time for over 25 years unless it is a news station. I finally watched the Golden Girls, The Cosby Show and Everyone loves Raymond when they hit the rerun circuit


Oh gosh I love all those tv shows. Especially The Cosby Show!


----------



## WickedNag

Other things I can admit...hmmm I think my kids are the best kids in the world and mean it when I say that  

I HATE to dust and will usually try to make another family member do that....
Closet doors HAVE to be shut....
I am anal about the placement of canned goods in the cupboard and the way towels are folded


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I start a diet every day. And then I find cookies and conveniently forget about it...

I can't dance. I wish I could, but I have zero rhythm and look so freakin awkward...


----------



## TaMMa89

I'm sorry HollyBubbles. I know it can be very hard phobia to live with.


----------



## RockandRide

I have to close the closets when I sleep.

I have a strange fear of anything spidery.

I sucked my midle and ring finger with my pointer finger in my nose on my right hand until I was 8.


----------



## lilkitty90

~i can't stand reptitiveness. this goes with repeating something more than twice. or poking me in the SAME spot more than twice. or if you are rubbing me like my arm or back and you got in the same spot with the same feelings. like with hands and don't mix it up with nails is ANNOYS the holy crap out of me and i will bite your head off lol

~i can't stand the sound of dry hands rubbing together.. ICK

~ i am totally disorganized in my room but if a cabinet door is ajar i HAVE to fix it..

~ i think skunks smell good

~ i haven't dated a boy since 6th grade.. and i am getting ready to graduate in a couple of months.

~my horse bucked me off for the first time this year.

~i cant stand to be tickled because if i have to pee i may pee myself! lol 

~i am scared of being in the dark outside (mainly because out in the open i think a coyote will drag me off.... near a vehicle i fear a skunk or possum will run out and start biting my ankle... and at the pasture i vision a stag running after me)

~ i have to have a nightlight in my room and prefferabbly not sleep alone.. which means i need another person or animal with me.

~ i have a bed but i insist on sleeping in the floor 

~ i slept on the couch with my mother until last year. (yes my mom, sister, and i crammed up onto our tiny couch for YEARS)

i'll be back with more later!


----------



## gypsygirl

what is that phobia tamma, if you dont mind me asking of course ?

i bite my nails everyday.

i can be very selfconcious and its something i hate about myself !

i sleep with a bear every night too, he wears camo and his name is leo after leonardo dicaprio !


----------



## LoveStory10

Ooh ooh... I am STILL completely obsessesed with NCIS! Lol


----------



## wild_spot

I can't watch scary movies - Even those meant to be funny freak me out, and I can't watch gore either. Yet I love reading the plots of horror movies - Doesn't bother me one bit. I can read the scariest, goriest things and i'm fine!


----------



## lildonkey8

I am CRAZY FOR ZOMBIE BOOKS>>>ZOMBIE MOVIES>>>ANY THING ZOMBIE RELATED!


----------



## mbender

I admit that I am not as strong and independent as I once thought I was. I'm the weaker of the two sexes. Don't want to be! Someday I hope to be stronger and independent. 

I hate spiders but will kill them if necessary. I want to learn more about fixing my own vehicle. I want to work with the elderly. Badly!! Love em! 

I admit my life is out of control! I hate that feeling! I will probably be back here to admit more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

If I subcribe to a thread I really like or start a thread, I obsessively check them, even though the forum lets you know when you receive another reply


----------



## TaMMa89

Gypsygirl: it's an irrational fear of vomiting.


----------



## RockandRide

I hate the sound of people rubbing their feet on the carpet.

I am scared people will pants me.

I used to bite my toenails and still bite my finger nails


----------



## gypsygirl

TaMMa89 said:


> Gypsygirl: it's an irrational fear of vomiting.


wow dang never heard of that, sorry !

vomiting is horrible


----------



## LoveStory10

I have another one! (no not about NCIS this time lol).

I have a really bad stutter, but I use that to my advantage sometimes so that I dont have to say things in front of the class or school


----------



## TaMMa89

Nah, it happens. Many people don't know about it even it's actually pretty common phobia.


----------



## glitterhorse

When I clean my room (that I share with my little sister) I throw the trash under her bed. lol. She always wondered why random papers appeared under there (;

I'm scared of the dark. I hate looking into mirrors at night. And like someone previously said, I HAVE TO CLOSE THE CLOSET DOOR at night! It just creeps me out. BUT, I do absolutely love horror movies.

I love to gallop with my horse more than anything in the world. All of my stresses just disappear for that short amazing moment and I fall in love with life.
Sadly everything hits me again right after


----------



## RockandRide

I have to go to pee before I go to bed because there is a 95% chance I wil have to wake up in the night to go if I dont. Also, i ahte getting otu of bed at night. I hate using the bathroom at night. And, I hate flushing the toilet at night (But I do anyways).

I dont like wearing socks. And I really cant fit into tall boots. I have big feet and a big calf. Im 12 and a size 8-10 

I pull my pants up high in the fear of someone pantsing me.


----------



## PintoTess

Feet are disgusting!! I can't even touch my own!

I am obsessed with smurfs since getting the game on my iPod


----------



## LoveStory10

I had the sound of fingers on paper, it makes me cringe. 

I have an intense fear of cupboards under the stairs. I dont know why lol, I just do.

And I can NOT walk next to storm drains, I have a fear that a hand will come out and drag me into it hahaha


----------



## RockandRide

LoveStory10 said:


> I had the sound of fingers on paper, it makes me cringe.


I cant stand that either. Especially when they are folding it in half and smoothing it out :0 I hate it!

I cant sleep if there is even the tiniest bit of sunlight in my room, but I also cant sleep in complete darkness.


----------



## lildonkey8

I got more!
~I can't stand the sound of the wood on a pencil rubbing the paper...That's why my pencil is always plenty sharp
~I don't go to sleep for how late it is...I go to sleep for how light it is.....If it were totally bright at 10 o'clock, I'd be up until it got almost pitch black


----------



## Katesrider011

lildonkey8 said:


> I got more!
> ~I can't stand the sound of the wood on a pencil rubbing the paper...That's why my pencil is always plenty sharp
> ~I don't go to sleep for how late it is...I go to sleep for how light it is.....If it were totally bright at 10 o'clock, I'd be up until it got almost pitch black


I got a solution to the pencil one, just use a mechanical pencil ;-)


----------



## RockandRide

I dont want to take a shower when I am told to, but once I get in you cant get me out.


----------



## lildonkey8

^^^That's the same with me!!!! :lol:


----------



## LoveStory10

I will not hold my boyfriends LEFT hand, only his right. Lol, I think it's cause I want my right hand "free" since its my strongest hand or something.

I HATE being late for anything. Im always stressing about time.

I can stitch up a horses open wound or whatever, but a injured human? Forget about it.

I can never say hello on the phone, I say "Yeah?", I dont know why.

I dont brush my hair... Its lucky if I brush it twice a week lol.

I have an "exam bra", lol, that I wear when I write exams. Its my good luck charm lol


----------



## lildonkey8

lol...love the exam bra thing!


----------



## PintoTess

You don't brush your hair Lovestory!! OMG!!! How can you survive lol!


----------



## Luvs2jump

I'm a closet Geek, I am addicted to computers, read certain comic books, I got a original Nintendo Gameboy, the SP, and the DS, have an the original 8 bit Nintendo, and I play World of Warcraft on line. Not to mention I can be a techy. 8-D


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol I know right? I'm pretty odd. 

I am completely and utterly obsessed with Lord of the Rings. I own the movies on video, DVD, and blu ray, I have every game made for every gaming system, I own the books in 3 languages: English, Afrikaans and Greek, and I have almost every piece of merchandise on the market 

I am also a Sims addict. You name the game or expansion pack? I own it lol.

I L.O.V.E the medical show House. I love it so much, and I have the box sets.

I love to read almost as much as I love riding. I can read a book with 300 pages in a day if I read non - stop.

And I have a fear of kangaroos (blush). If I see them at zoo's, I cant go see them. Its weird, cause they are so beautiful


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh tonight reminds me. I'm scared of night storms when I'm Tryin to fall asleep.


----------



## Hidalgo13

> I am completely and utterly obsessed with Lord of the Rings. I own the movies on video, DVD, and blu ray, I have every game made for every gaming system, I own the books in 3 languages: English, Afrikaans and Greek, and I have almost every piece of merchandise on the market


I love it too! Though I only read the first book. I plan to read the others this summer. A few years ago when I just found out about it, I watched all 3 movies at least 4 times during the whole year. At first my dad was like, cool... after the second time my mother was freaking out and I would watch it whenever they weren't there. 
Now we just watch it every Christmas as a tradition. And guess who suggested we get my dad The Lord of the Rings on Blue Ray for his birthday??


----------



## RockandRide

Things like Star Wars, Lord of The rings, Harry Potter and Star Trek confuse me sooooo much! I get dizzy just watching them and that makes it even more confusing 

I always get carsick.


----------



## LoveStory10

Things like Star Wars, Lord of The rings, Harry Potter and Star Trek confuse me sooooo much! I get dizzy just watching them and that makes it even more confusing 

Why is that, if I may ask RockandRide?


----------



## RockandRide

I dont mind  I have always had a really easy way of getting dizzy. It can be the randomest thing ever but I get dizzy. My brother got the first movie of Star Wars and I watched it but the whole time I was trying to get rid of the dizzy feeling which made me confused about the story. At the end, I nearly threw up so I don't like doing anything with it. Same goes for all the others.


----------



## pricilla1997

I secretly talk to my horse in events she even knows what i mean its scari now all i have to do is hold on for dear life and say burn and she runs the barrels by her self i love my horse!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

-I ride Phantom around the racetrack at a lope jockey style and act like a race announcer and Phantom is a famous race horse like Secretariat, Smarty Jones, Barbaro, etc. A little embarassing but I swear Phantom gets all into it when we do it haha. 

-I have a HUGE HUGE fear of severe thunderstorms and if I am not home when one hits I call my dad and hypervenillate(Sp?) until I get home then I'm fine. Secretly I think storms are beautiful I just can't get over the fear factor.

- I can go from crazy to normal in 2 seconds. Once while walking with my BO to the barn to feed up I was just walking calmly then out of no where i felt the urge to do a cartwheel so I did then calmly resumed walking and my BO was stunned then started cracking up.

- I think it is so much fun when a horse bucks (i have no clue why)

- I HATE when people bad mouth my horse or love of horses...gets me so mad.(especially when guys who should be mature make ~ehem~ sexual comments about riding)

- I want to live in Australia, but then I'd miss my friends here. 

- My hair has been dyed EVERY color in the book pretty much. 

- I hate sneezing and try to stop all of my sneezes before they come haha.

- Whenever I take my little brother out to the store with me...people always assume he's my son...one lady even told me "It must be so hard on you being a teen mom and all." ~sigh~

- The little things in life make me happy. 

- If I could live on a ranch (like a REAL ranch with cattle, branding, hard work, horses, and everything that comes with it.) I would be the happiest girl in the world. 

- I plan on getting into reining in the very near future.

- For my future wedding(this is gonna sound corny) but instead of a first dance I want to do a first ride together choreographed(Sp?) to music.~blushes~ 

I'm a severe dork I know haha...and this isn't even the half of it.

-


----------



## Moxie

What a great thread!!!

..... My hidden shame? I have never had an orange, ever. Which is completely strange because I LOVE O.J... It's a cross i must bear alone. lol


----------



## lildonkey8

I got more! 
~ *When my dad "created" his addiction for Lady Gaga I would always sing "Blah, blah, blah blah blah!"* all the time like I hated it while I had a secret addiction to her...I wasn't happy admitting it so I gradually started singing Lady Gaga w/ my dad and finally he figured I like Lady Gaga

~ I used to like bacon but I hated eggs now I like eggs and hate bacon

~ Although I love Harry Potter and The Chronicles of Narnia, I just can't stand the books...I'm weird

~ *I hang out with the gal everyone in 5th grade think is crazy and odd and weird*
...some people in 4th grade...we make it obvious that we're friends (we run around the playground screaming and randomly singing) 

~ *I am easy to make scream...*
You just have to scream and I scream


----------



## LoveStory10

If you touch my silk gown from Paris? You will die. Lol, I HATE people touching it.

I have all the LOTR music on my phone. I am an obsessed fan lol.

When I go through a door, any door, I always have to touch the frame.


----------



## Lis

I have to lick the salt off salt and vinegar crisps.


----------



## blush

I canter...everywhere.
-I canter up the stairs and make sure I have an even number of "strides" to match my stairs. I canter on the sidewalk and make sure one "stride" fits in between the cracks. I canter around my house and when I go catch my horse. I guess I just love to canter. 

-I'm obsessed with my make-up and hair. I don't care if it'll take me 2 hours to get ready, if my hair and make-up don't look perfect I constantly think about it allll day.

-That also goes for when I put my hair up in my helmet, it has to be perfectly in the hairnet and look good. 

-I must always have earrings in. If I don't. I think my holes are going to grow in and I'll have to go through the traumatizing event of getting them pierced again. 

-Oh and also when I'm driving, I pretend I'm riding a horse and the cracks in the road are jumps and I count strides inbetween the cracks and make a course haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharliGirl

blush said:


> I canter...everywhere.
> -I canter up the stairs and make sure I have an even number of "strides" to match my stairs. I canter on the sidewalk and make sure one "stride" fits in between the cracks. I canter around my house and when I go catch my horse. I guess I just love to canter.


I do the exact same thing! I have forgotten how humans run--I can only canter. People usually think I am limping, but I'm just cantering.  I can only pick up my right lead though. :lol:


----------



## nworkman82

I have a severe fear of cuts. Or even seeing them. Something as minor as a papercut makes me feel faint. I work in a prison so I am exposed to gross stuff... And it does't faze me. But if someone knicks their finger with scissors or a knife prop me up cuz I might take a fast trip to the floor. I worry non stop about someday needing surgery.... When I got my wisdom teeth pulled i didn't care about the shots or stitches.... It was the knowledge I knew he was gonna cut my gums.... I warned him to knock me out cold... None of that "twilight" stuff!! Funny side story is as I was going under I guess I started hitting on the dentist about his beautiful eyes (he was elderly). The nurses thought it was funny and I guess he was flattered. *red face*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nworkman82

Haha. I got another. I can't sleep with my feet covered. I don't even like wearing shoes unless I'm going out. (love driving barefoot) If I stay at a hotel I always untuck all the blankets. I refuse to make my bed because I like my blankets in a jumble. My fiance teases me.... He says I'm "nesting." I'll literally wake from a dead sleep if I roll over and my feet get accidently covered. I always hate sharing my blanket. My fiance has his own and I have mine. I'm a selfish sleeper. Hahaha. This is fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete.

I love piercings and tattoos. I have 8 piercings, and 1 tattoo. I plan on getting more

I listen to Romanian Techno or "house" music

Im obsessed with Hannah Montana, i know every word to every single episode

Im also obsessed with Victorias Secret, I spend massive amounts of money in that store

I have a phobia of trying new foods


----------



## nworkman82

WickedNag said:


> Other things I can admit...hmmm I think my kids are the best kids in the world and mean it when I say that
> 
> I HATE to dust and will usually try to make another family member do that....
> Closet doors HAVE to be shut....
> I am anal about the placement of canned goods in the cupboard and the way towels are folded


Hahaha. My Aunt is the same way. When I was younger she babysat me alot, so I often had chores along with my cousins. Not only did they all have to be folded the same way... There was only one way to fold em!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

blush said:


> I canter...everywhere.
> -I canter up the stairs and make sure I have an even number of "strides" to match my stairs. I canter on the sidewalk and make sure one "stride" fits in between the cracks. I canter around my house and when I go catch my horse. I guess I just love to canter.


I do that too! My parents get sooo annoyed! I even run barrels and do a jumping course. Sometimes I am in a dressage arena or pole bending  I love to do that and I find it fun and relaxing for some reason.


----------



## horseloverd2

RockandRide said:


> I do that too! My parents get sooo annoyed! I even run barrels and do a jumping course. Sometimes I am in a dressage arena or pole bending  I love to do that and I find it fun and relaxing for some reason.


I used to do that too! Now that I'm older I don't really do it anymore... but it was lots of fun when I was younger 

I'm deathly afraid of bugs. I saw what looked like a cockroach on my bridle (they fly here) and started freaking out. A ten year old came up, so calmly, and got the bug off my bridle and I felt like such an idiot XD I'm not actually scared of them in general, just them being on me. So if they're far away or whatever I'm totally fine.


----------



## Katesrider011

horseloverd2 said:


> I used to do that too! Now that I'm older I don't really do it anymore... but it was lots of fun when I was younger
> 
> I'm deathly afraid of bugs. I saw what looked like a cockroach on my bridle (they fly here) and started freaking out. A ten year old came up, so calmly, and got the bug off my bridle and I felt like such an idiot XD I'm not actually scared of them in general, just them being on me. So if they're far away or whatever I'm totally fine.


I'm the same way with just spiders. I can get up close to them and such, but I've had one jump on me before and I DISLIKE them being on me. I don't like the feeling of their legs crawling on me.


----------



## PintoTess

- I have to look good when I am riding. Colour coordinated and everything. God help anyone who comnes near me when I can't find my cream joddies. I do this even in the paddock where only my horse see's me.

- I want a chameleon, I don't know why!!

- I am SUPER competitive!

-I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE MY NAME!!!!!

-I wear glasses and have braces

- I suck at maths but LOVE english. Don't ask why.

- I am a reading nut

- I have a slug phobia.


----------



## horseloverd2

I also hate my name. I wish it was simpler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Whats your name?


----------



## horseloverd2

Lindsey. It's not complicated or long, I would just rather have a name like Josie or even Tess, like your username. (is that your name?) I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

I like Lindsey 
No  Tess is my horses name I would much rather have her name than mine believe me. Mine is Ellen. *hides* see why I hate it?


----------



## faye

I love my name, my parents put a lot of thought into all thier kids names as they didnt want a name that translated wrong in any European language. My papa is Belgian so haveing to interact in 4 languages is quite normal for us.

I do have a dutch friend and her name does not translate very well at all. Now her name in her native toungue is pronounced Yorka which is quite a nice if unusual name. It is actualy spelt JOKE! poor girl


----------



## horseloverd2

Thanks!  I like your name too, like I said I like short and simple. I also like names with meaning, like the name Rosa means horse protector so I <3 it. lol. I was surprised it didn't mean Rose though.


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Yorka is a nice name Faye 

Horseloverd2: I hate mine with a passion and would LOVE to change it!


----------



## faye

Yorka is a nice name for a girl if it is actualy spelt as Yorka but unfortunatly for her it is spelt the dutch way so the name on her passport is *Joke*. which raises a few eyebrows at passport control I can tell you.


----------



## horseloverd2

You can legally and I've honestly considered it, but it seems like such an insult to your parents, you know? Haha. And it would be weird to just change your name I suppose. A couple of people have thought my name was Libby, I love it! I hate to correct them.  

Yorka is a nice name.


----------



## PintoTess

Id have to admit that would be quiet funny Faye.

Yeah I would change my name but it would be an insult to my mum lol


----------



## faye

My name in full is: Faye Sandra Anne

my sisters name is: Helene Claire

my brothers name is: Paul Bernard Rene

nothing horrific in any of them thankfully.


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol your all going to LOVE my last name...

My full name is Danielle Nicola Winterbottom. Haha


----------



## Phantomcolt18

My sister just had a substitute in class the other day and his name was Mr. Horsely! haha


----------



## RockandRide

^^Thats nice  Not to be rude 

LS: I love your last name 

PT:I love your name! Its soo short and nice and to the point. 

hl:Same with your name. Its soo sweet and pronouncable  My name takes the supply teachers 2 minutes to read and then pronounce correctly


----------



## Bluewinter

Ok. I like this post. So many of these things I have too.
- I tap the top of a soda can 3 times before I will open it.
- I have claustorphobic feet - I go nuts if they get wrapped in a blanket of get hot in my shoes.
- I get cold chills down my spine when I get my hair washed at the hairdressers and try to go to places that just spray your hair. Same thing happened with a massage, I couldn't relax at all.
- I also dislike dogs barking - even my own!
- Bad habit of leaving my doors unlocked - my husband gets really angry about this. I guess I figure if someone wants in bad enough, they will get in and I won't have to unlock a door as I am trying to get away!
- I will do just about anything you ask me to, but I seriously balk if you tell me to do something.
- Spiders and the way they move CREEP me out. But I don't scream, but it has to be found and killed!
- I get panic attacks if I need to vomit and will avoid it at all costs. Except when I was pregnant - vomitted for 6 months for both of them, but now the anxiety is back.
- Once you cross my line and I am done with you, I am done with you. If I see you I will be civil but never again expect more than that.

All I can think of right now.


----------



## PintoTess

Haha my Roll Call teacher at school names is Mr Withers lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

A few more...
I'm addicted to toast! I crave toast all the time! Mostly with ham/butter or hummus.  
I'm a heavyweight when it comes to drinking. 
I hate facial piercings. So not attractive.
I also addicted to sushi but it's so freaking expensive, so I only eat it a few times a year


----------



## PintoTess

I hate toast!!!


----------



## Yoshi

I have strict routines for certain things, like, when I'm in the shower I have to wash my hair first, then my face and then my body. If I get the order wrong I get upset and worry that it will bring me bad luck. 
I have a strict routine for tacking up my horse too. I worry that if I change the routine then I will fall off or something. 

Oh, and the other thing I do is that wherever I go (even if I'm at home) I always have to count the stairs as I go up or down. 

Pathetic, aren't I??!


----------



## LoveStory10

^^ No no, I do all of that too! There are 14 steps in my house lol

I. HATE getting bread out of the freezer. I loathe it.

I write a lot. I like to write alternate things for LOTR, and I like writing about Greek Myth.

Speaking of Greek Myth, and I hope no one finds this offensive in any way, but I don't believe in God. I am Pagan, or whatever you choose to call it. I worship the Greek Gods, and am a priestess at the temple of Athena


----------



## ridingismylife2

^ 
I don't believe in God either.
I'm an athiest. Always have been.

I'm really interested in history before the industrial revolution. Stuff like Ancient Egypt, Roman Empire, Medieval times, Italian Renaissance etc.
My dream is to visit Venice and Rome.
I love Horror movies, but more the paranormal kind. 
I have never had a BF


----------



## horseloverd2

Me either  there's a guy I really really like and I think he really likes me too, but we never dated and we live 4500 miles away and both hate it. Never kissed anyone either... Sigh

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I believe in God, but I don't read the bible, and I don't go to church. Praying on occasions is about all I do, and all I feel I need to do. 

I am obsessed with paranormal phenomenons.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

I have trichophobia, the fear of loose hair. 
Fortunately only the human kind, otherwise I would be dying right now with the horses' winter coats coming through!


----------



## horseloverd2

Heatherloveslottie said:


> I have trichophobia, the fear of loose hair.
> Fortunately only the human kind, otherwise I would be dying right now with the horses' winter coats coming through!


Omg me too! I hate clumps of human hair. It grosses me out. Animals are fine though thankfully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo

lol what an awesome thread

- It takes me about half an hour to get to sleep everynight because of past experiences. I always feel like someone is watching me when i sleep.

- I NEVER bite my nails and i like them when they are long but no matter what i will always clip them.

- I cant stand long hair on horses. it disguts me. I also can stand them getting rained on.. they always have to be rugged.

- I HATE chocolate. It makes me feel sooooo sick :lol:

- i am a horrible perfectionist. when im playing the piano i will not stop until i get it 100% right. If i dont i start right back from the beggining until i get soo frustrated that i cry.

- I am a hopless narnia fan (The books and the movies). I hate susan though.

- I hate hairy legs....ugh *shudders*
- i love long sometimes wierd names


----------



## Horsemania

i absolutely hate eating cold cheese, any kind


----------



## equiniphile

-I hate chocolate and mint chocolate chip icecream
-I get up at 5:15 every day to feed the horses before school and still manage not to smell bad from barn chores :lol:
-I hate looking at raw meat...gotta be cooked before I can stomach looking at it
-I was named after my parents' first horse, Sage
-My parents are divorced


----------



## SMCLeenie

-I am terrified of hights but nobody in my family knows that. I go on roller coasters, water slides and other tall things to try and get over it, in the past 20 years nothing has worked, not going to stop trying though.

- I was never taught to tell time on a non digital clock, but my twin sister was.

-I love X-Men.

-I like the characters in books and movies more than people who are actually real


----------



## gaelgirl

Ok let's see:

~I am painfully shy

~I have never had my own room, so now I can't sleep in an empty room/house. I have to turn music on to trick myself into thinking there are other people around.

~I am 20 and still sleep with my baby blanket, and stuffed animals

~I chew gum like it's going out of style. I can burn through a pack of 18 in a day. 

~When I don't have gum, I catch myself randomly chewing on things that happen to end up close to my mouth. (clothes, blankets, my cheeks/tongue/lips etc.)

~I read like crazy, and I love books.

~I still believe in magic (again, 20 years old)

~I like my animals a lot more than a lot of people

~Heights and roller coasters give me a HUGE adrenaline rush. I stand at the edge of high places and just look down.

That's all I can think of for now. I love this thread, btw.


----------



## vikki92

I am terrifed!!! of needles (shots) have been ever sense i was little. i use to hind under the chair in the docters office. one time i even ran out to the car and locked my self in it. and even now (19 yrs) when i have to go get a needle (shot, blood dran) i have a painc attack and start hyper venalating. also i am scared of loseing my teeth when i was little and my teeth started coming out i would dare touch them or let anyone near me, i had one tooth hanging from its root it finaly came out on its own and i passed out (never will 4 get that) and i just got my wisdom teeth pulled out a couple of months ago! but we will not discuss that terrible part of my life.


----------



## back again

This is such a cool thread!! 

I am terrified of the dentist and needles and I complain when something hurts a little (ie blister) but think I should just suck it up when something hurts a lot (dislocated shoulder) odd huh? It's the same with the cold, 0-18 degrees celcius and I'm freezing, but -30-0 not a peep out of me...


----------



## beauforever23

Oh, I love this thread... 

1. I hate the dentist. I won't go unless I absolutely have to. 
2. hate needles although I have 6 tattoos. 
3. I have to talk to myself
4. can't sleep without my closet doors OPEN, they can't be closed.
5. i use my husband's razors.... gross I know.
6. i don't shower more than twice a week. 
7. don't brush my hair more than once a week. 
8. i can wear the same clothes for days and not care.


----------



## PintoTess

- I Like needles
-I am a clean freak (^^You freaked me out when you said you shower twice a week!!)
-I HATE FEET!!!
-My horse comes first
-I hate people
-I only have 2 close friends
-I want to fly
-I cry myself to sleep


----------



## beauforever23

I used to be a clean freak, until I adopted my horse, I literally go to the barn and come back home. My horse doesn't care what I look like LOL just cares that he gets his food and water and gets to go out. 

Ohhh!!! I got another one... I *can't* go to stores by myself and if I go to the store by myself, I _must_ be on the phone...


----------



## PintoTess

That is weirddddddd!!!!

-I am afraid of what people think of me.
-I can go into town in my black joddies BUT NOT IN MY CREAM ONES!!!
-I dream of purple unicorns  (once!!)
-I think that wearing a show jacket is like a BIG privilege (imgagine my shock when I started showing!)
-I admire my friend Chelsea


----------



## SMCLeenie

I used to think I wasn't a real horse lover because I had never fallen off.

I wish for super powers daily

I can watch or hear something once or twice before being able to recite it word for word, it drives my family nuts


----------



## tanya

Well I must admit I am scared to ride our horses. I have loved horses my whole life and always dreamed of having them one day. I met my husband in 2001 in Alaska he is air force. He had two horses here in Utah at his mom and dads house. We got married and when we would come here to visit we would ride them I had no problems. Well 9 years later we got stationed here in Utah and we bought the house from his parents so we could keep the horses. These poor horses sat here and never got rode so they got a bit barn sour we did sell his palamino because she was so clumbsy and would trip over her own shadow thats when we got this pregnant mare. We also have a mustang she is like a big dog, but when you saddle her she is in full alert mode and that scares me to death and I work myself into a panic attack and jump off. I guess its just because I dont have any experience all I want is to have the confidence to saddle up and ride into the sunset, but I dont.


----------



## eventerdrew

- i am a chicken when it comes to needles but i LOVE tattoos on men 
- if I do something with one hand like touch a book, i have to do it with the other hand
- my horse has to wear the same tack at every event. Down to the browband!
- I'm a sucker for gauges. But only 1/2" and less. 
- I don't have to try when it comes to writing papers. I recently got 98% on one that I spent 10 minutes on in a 300 level class
- I would much rather ride bareback most of the time but my horse will not let me!


----------



## paintsrule

-I cant stand the sound of other people eating
-I worry a TON
-I hate my nose ever since i ran into a mailbox and got a bump in it
-Im convinced I'll never meet someone who will want to marry me
-I love my cat so much, the thought of him dieing makes me want to cry
-I worry about losing my friends/loved ones
-my bed has to be made and my room clean
-I love food. hehe.
-I have alot of mood swings
-I dread the night time but love sleep
-my only real fears are needles and spider
-I love having friends come over and just chilling and talking


----------



## lildonkey8

~I used to (whenever I listened to my music) dance around with a hairbrush like it was a microphone and do my own mini music video
~Almost every food my dad likes I hate
~When my dad brings up moving (which we're likely to do) I get excited, I don't consider the fact I'll have to say good-bye to my friends
~Cheap or Pricey? Pricey if Dad/mom's buying, cheap when I buy
~If you show me a plan for a home on a piece of paper; my reaction: ehh....In real life: man! That's so freakin awesome!
~I'll read every small sign on roads without being told, but I WON'T read a big sign without being told to.
~you touch my breyers without permission, you DIE
~I can't read more than 10 pages of a book at night unless I feel the urge to (e.t. almost finished, need to get a book report done, etc etc).
~I just can't get myself to trust getting on Noka unless I've seen her sweat and her whole chest is sweaty...no sweat, no ride.
~I love almost every sport I'm not good at.
~I have to cry myself to sleep if My mom/dad doesn't tuck me in
~I just can't make myself whisper
~I can't manure or ID manure MUN-UR ID-idea

LOL! I'm weirder than I thought!​


----------



## drafteventer

Haha, I already did this, but I have more
-I have a fear of my mom dying or going away. Probably happened after my dad died, I'm scared I wont have a mom either D:
-I am so scared of blind turns on a road.
-I have a low pain tolerance.
-I really don't like monkeys (dont know why)
-People eating eggs (cooked or anything) is just disgusting, but I don't mind eating eggs myself.
-I want to try almost every type of food there is, except really spicy food.


----------



## LoveStory10

drafteventer, your low pain tolerance thing? I'm the exact opposite! Mine is freakishly high. 

Once I broke my wrist after a fall, but I didn't feel a thing, just this weird tingly feeling. My instructor's kept telling me it was broken, and they wanted to take me to the hospital, but I honestly couldn't feel a thing really, only after an hour later when it started to REALLY hurt and swell up a bit did I let them take me to hospital...

I hate greeting people. I'm fine and friendly after the greeting, but during it I'm all tense and odd.

If I start a book I HAVE to finish it. No matter what. I'm currently reading the Lord of the Rings.

I have the LOTR and Pirates of the Caribbean soundtracks on my phone. My ring tone is May It Be by Enya from LOTR, and my text tone is the theme for NCIS lol.

I hate it when people leave tack outside after their done. I refuse to leave until it's all been put away.


----------



## lildonkey8

LoveStory10 said:


> I hate greeting people. I'm fine and friendly after the greeting, but during it I'm all tense and odd.
> 
> If I start a book I HAVE to finish it. No matter what. I'm currently reading the Lord of the Rings.


LOL if I start a book I normally DON'T finish it and I really don't care. But set me down with a good book, you'll see me in a hour

I can't greet people either


----------



## Levade

I'll make a list 

- I love lists!
- I'm scared of dead bugs. Live bugs, spiders, wasps etc - not a problem. But dead ones... Ahh.
- I don't know when to stop, or draw the line, at anything! It's why I'm constantly hungover and don't get enough sleep, and why no-one gets my jokes.
- I have the scariest, darkest and most realistic dreams. Horrible!
- I cry at the slightest thing, like knocking over a glass of water, even if I'm not upset! Really annoying!
- I can't leave the house without makeup on.
- I'm the same with the pain thing! I quite enjoy it, but only if I know it's coming! (injections etc)
- I still have and love all my breyer horses... 
- I'm OCD about my stables being perfect, but don't care if my room's a tip.
- I hate hot weather!

I'm wierd!!


----------



## Rawlo

Bahahahaha, I like this thread

I'm absolutely petrified of spiders, I freak even at the tele if someone is handling one!!!!

I have a list of embarrassing moments...many in front of co-workers, but one of the most embarrassing is below!

I was a trail guide for horse back riding in Queensland (Australia) I had several Japanese & a small group of Samoians with me on this particular treck...
I went through an Orb spiders web & ended up with the spider on my head!!!! (Orbs are huge heavy spiders & its a really really tough web that covers a large area so the web was all over me) I threw myself of my horse, rolled around on the ground & screamed like an idiot, all the while my tourists were taking pics & laughing the hardest they'd laughed in a long time...or so I was told...the worst thing is that at the begining of every ride we tell the tourists that no matter what happens on a ride you never ever scream & carry on cause they could fall off and the horses could take off home, then all the horses would follow the horse that got loose, lucky my horse just stood & looked at me like the fool I was....lol


----------



## Whisper22

LOL I've already posted about my fear of bugs on here, I think. But that story reminded me of what I just did yesterday. I got into my car after a long evening with my horses, it was dark and I had my girls with me. Right as I started to back up a huge mesquito eater flew up right in front of my face. I didn't even have time to think and I was out of the car. The car continued to roll backwards so I had to jump back in with the mesquito eater to slam on the brakes. My kids were looking at me wide eyed like I was crazy.


----------



## Rawlo

Hey Whisper...My only fear in life is spiders...

I hate how the fear dominates my life...I walked through a web at dusk when I was 7mths pregnant with my 1st...did the same thing, threw myself on hard concrete and rolled around it's nerotic I know but I can't help it...I was at a blues festival and I had one of those clicker bugs (didn't know it was a bug at the time of my freak out) fall off the big top tent that the band was using it went down my top & under my boob & got stuck there (my husband had never seen the likes before I truely would have thrown by little baby if I was holding her) I still get asked from time to time by regular blues goers if I was the chick that had a meltdown, it is soooooo embarrassing!!!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy

I like to put sugar in dill pickle juice then drink it. Yum!!


----------



## Katesrider011

HopalongCassidy said:


> I like to put sugar in dill pickle juice then drink it. Yum!!


ICK! How can you stand that, :lol:


----------



## RockandRide

I can't eat pickles now because once I ate a whole jar of them and then threw up


----------



## reveriesgirly

I hate watching other people jump, it scares me. But i love jumping. 
I love the names charlie, sage, and tessa, for girls. Theyve all been horses of mine and when i have kids thats what im going to name them. 
Ive never had a hamburger. I hate cow meat. It looks dicusting.
I love photography, but im a perfectionest.


----------



## gaelgirl

I've got another:
I will not eat pickles, raw onions, or anything that has been touched by pickles or raw onions, and I can always tell. It's the horrible smell of them I think.


----------



## beauforever23

i'll admit something about myself, that's rather disguisting, talk about onions? i've once ate a raw onion whole.


----------



## Brighteyes

Sometimes, when I'm laying in bed in the early hours of the morning after waking up for some random reason, I am freezing cold. I want to turn off my fan, but that involves getting up and out of my warm covers. At this point, I wish fervently for super powers so I could telekinetically turn off my fan and go back to sleep.


----------



## beauforever23

i get the same thing


----------



## SMCLeenie

I wish for super powers almost everyday, I'll be in a situation and I'll think gee it would be great if I had blank super power. Usually it is telekinesis or teleportation.


----------



## RockandRide

I feel the same way. And also when i wake up and I have to use the bathroom but I dont want to get out of bed.


----------



## PintoTess

I have no self-esteem :/


----------



## HopalongCassidy

beauforever23 said:


> i'll admit something about myself, that's rather disguisting, talk about onions? i've once ate a raw onion whole.


When i was age 5-14 i always at onions plan until i discovered it gave me bad breath so i stopped.


----------



## faye

I am a control Freak when it comes to my horses. I have a very very hard time letting anyone do anything with them.

If someone does my horses beds, generaly I have to re do them as they are not right


----------



## luckyT

I am too protective of my horse.I don't even like it when people pet her sometimes.


----------



## luckyT

Sorry, messed up.Not to protective,too possessive.


----------

